# GCC expert 24 step by step guide



## riddlish (Feb 17, 2011)

here is a video step by step guide 
using coreldraw 12 & greatcut program comes with gcc cutter.



YouTube - 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQi5MkTEbR8*

GCC expert 24 vinyl cutter step by step Guide

i am not very expert in this but in this video i tried my best to explain step by step how to make it.
i think its good for beginners.

thanks

Jamie


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Was a good video but why go through the extra steps of saving and importing into greatcut when you can cut directly from corel ? Is there some reason for doing it that way ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the video. I have a question tho, I do not set the origin of the plotter to that side, should I? Also, I have been cutting in the .eps format does that matter? Thanks!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I personally like exporting to Great Cut as it has better control and features for running the cutter. It boils down to preference mostly.


----------



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

Why would anyone want the letters V.P to be so far off centre?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> I personally like exporting to Great Cut as it has better control and features for running the cutter. It boils down to preference mostly.


I looked at the great cut and just so much in options to it. By better control you mean what and what features ? I look at all of it and kinda get overwhelmed by it.

THanks
Mark


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I like to be able and control the pressure, weed boxes, speed, etc from there. I can also have it read directly from the unit for size. Also placement etc are easier to control. Like I said, it is all a matter of preference. Most of what I do in Great Cut can be accomplished via Corel but I fell it is easier in Great Cut. 

Tomatoes, Tomatoes


----------



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

Just me on the poor alignment then?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> I like to be able and control the pressure, weed boxes, speed, etc from there. I can also have it read directly from the unit for size. Also placement etc are easier to control. Like I said, it is all a matter of preference. Most of what I do in Great Cut can be accomplished via Corel but I fell it is easier in Great Cut.
> 
> Tomatoes, Tomatoes


I agree. Otherwise you are having to use the VLCD to change settings and if you leave that on by accident you cannot send jobs to your cutter.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Is there a video on using the great cut ? 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> Is there a video on using the great cut ?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Not that we have made. I am sure that you could search Youtube and find something though!


----------



## cajungirl28 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow that sure is alot of steps to take. I prefer just hitting the great cut button on my toolbar in corel and it goes straight into great cut and everything can be done there.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> I like to be able and control the pressure, weed boxes, speed, etc from there. I can also have it read directly from the unit for size. Also placement etc are easier to control. Like I said, it is all a matter of preference. Most of what I do in Great Cut can be accomplished via Corel but I fell it is easier in Great Cut.
> 
> Tomatoes, Tomatoes


I agree with Steve and only use the VCLD monitor my scrapes.

I create with Corel and use my icon that is directly links to great cut 

just being able to look at and using sort simulation helps you control your vinyl 


Its not that hard look into GCC Club may have some informaion.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Does Greatcut come with the GCC Expert?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

jasonsmith said:


> Does Greatcut come with the GCC Expert?


Yes it does.


----------

